# Best looking B13?



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

i would have to say this one.







you guys seen any better??


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

what body kit is that, and how did u post that pic?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks like the Drift front with maybe AeroDuo sides (?) and I'm not sure about the rear.

Sign yourself up for a free www.printroom.com account, upload your images, and you can easily post them.

Oh yeah, and here's my favorite B13  :


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

samo, VERY clean looking car! I like the "side light marker mod" which blends in well on a silver car. Schweeeeeet.......


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*I know*

Its the streetweapon drift front bumper......aeroduo side skirts......and aero duo rear. I have the same front side skirts and rear.......but Im waiting on my streetweapon R33 wide body front and rear fenders. Then Im going to install everything as one and spray the whole thing to cut costs on labor. I want to blend the side skirts into the wide body fenders to give it a clean factory like appearance. By the way thats a awesome car!......Peace!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I like this one 

I don't like that front bumper on the first one, or the spoiler, or the windshield banner, etc...


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm not digging that first one either, but hey, it's all a matter of taste. I have yet to see a kit on a B13 that I would like to have. They're typically a little too bold for my taste and most of the side skirts suck because they don't have filler panels for the lower door to blend the profile established by the front end. I personally like this one, but then again, I'm biased. 










Probably one of the nicest I've seen is Serban's (fast91ser) over at the Sr20DEforum. I've always dug this car. Lots of subtle touches. Most people don't recognize the B14 wheels painted body color with a polished lip. Plus the guy is cool as hell.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

hey tool - He posted pics of his knew wheels. They're pretty damn nice. I looks good with those B14's and the wheels he just got. I believe his new ones are gunmetal/black also.

As for the first B13 - I like it. The front bumper sticks out too much for me though. I really like the side skirts. And the rear fits well. The wing, it deosn't look bad since it's not that big. And a lot of people put those Tenzo Shu-4's on their Sentra. I like the wheels, but is there a reason? There are a few on this forum I believe. Just curious, no hating here.

I wouldn't mind SOMEONE making a clean, good looking body kit yet keeping the appearance of the B13. Just a LITTLE wide mouth or something ya know. All the body kits are too bulky I think. I love Serbans' SE-R though. It is damn clean. Are those the stock Fog Lights? If so, I need to get a pair because they're CLEAN!!! I need to take some pictures of my car now that its' dropped. Then I can say I like mine and be able to post some pics!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Gadzooks! That's one ricey Sentra. But, to each his own.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Centurion said:


> *samo, VERY clean looking car! I like the "side light marker mod" which blends in well on a silver car. Schweeeeeet....... *


Thanks man! I love my little car.

And Serban's car is just plain awesome. His car was the one that convinced me to get B14 SE-R wheels. Actually, all the cars posted here are pretty sweet - I don't really dig the first one, but to each their own!


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

How about this one?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Heck yeah, the Stevemobile ownz!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Hmmm...looking at y'alls cars I just thought of a new mod: since my car is red, I think it would look real good with a couple of junk yard rear (red) side marker lights in place of the front ambers. I like that clean look.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

here is a clean n wet b13


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Heres another few of the First one.. from M374llic4










Raphael Legaspi's 1994 Sentra XE, 4-door (gotta give em credit)


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I like this '92 Sentra though


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

How about this B13?...


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, I don't go for that ricey body kit stuff. I like the clean look. This one's mine.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I'm not into the bodykits either.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

importcartuner said:


> *How about this B13?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn you for having the same rims as me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

jorge


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

That blue one is definately a head turner. Way too much work in the rear end though. It looks good except that whoever rolled the sheetmetal around the taillights did a shitty job of it. you can tell by looking at how the light pulls and reflects there, it looks almost like if someone hit the taillight really hard and sunk it in further. Those are some nice rims Zak. Are those 16's? What tire size? How's the ride? I'm going to be getting some Rota's soon and I'm not sure if I should get 15's or 16's because I want to maintain a nice ride and I plan to do some AutoX and Drag runs and alhtough I'll likely end up with different setups for different racing, I don't want my street wheels to be so different from race that that car drives differently.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

*what do you think of my car*


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

NICE BRO! is that the xenon kit your have there (red) thats what ive been wanting im gonna get it now i've been looking for a pic or wanted to see what it looks like up close before i get it. now i've made up my mind. Dont worry my car is black


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: what do you think of my car*



se_nismo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *SWEET!!!*


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

i like that top one, as well as the one above, ah, hell i like them all really haha, i still like the first one the best, though the one at the top is a close second.


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

well yeah the first one is nicely done but a little much for my taste i like the way the xenon looks on the b13 really nice and clean, you know like it came straigh from the dealer. looks subaru like dont you think?

edit: he looks small in that car...hehe and the b13 is a small car.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Zak91SE-R sweet 2nd pic... howd you get the backround to do that, looks professional


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *Those are some nice rims Zak. Are those 16's? What tire size? How's the ride?*


Thanks. They're 16" Focal R3 wheels. The tires are 205/45/16, but they're Nitto NT-450s which really kind of suck. As far as the ride... well I have the Motivational coilover suspension so my ride will probably be different than yours even with the same tires. If all you're doing is changing tires I wouldn't worry about the ride too much. If you get good low profile tires you might notice more road vibration being transmitted to the cabin, but it shouldn't be enough to annoy you. It's a pretty small difference, suspension makes a much bigger difference.

PrOxLaMuS, I didn't actually do that to that pic... a friend did it for me. But I know how to do it - you'll need Photoshop or something like it. Take the original picture and select the car by itself and copy it to a different layer. Then run that radial blur effect on the background layer, and simply leave the car layer on top. So it will look like everything in the picture is blurred except for the car.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey everyone, thanks for the props  Took me long enough to find this. If I didn't have someone send me the link, I'd never know 

I have gotten rid of the black B14 wheels  Yes, I miss them, but I got a new set of Rota C8s, and the car looks just as good. Here is a more recent pic.










and a closeup of the new wheels:









Zexel, those are the stock foglights, and samo, I'm glad I can be an inspiration to you. And Toolapcfan, you forgot to mention my cool power windows


----------



## turbob13 (Sep 28, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey Turbo, can we get some side pics of that one?? it looks like it could be quite the kick ass ride


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

se-nismo - Are those TE37's in white? Even if they aren't your car is lookin SLICK as hell. How big is your drop? That's about how low mine is or it seems, and I never measured mine before and after. I'd say mine is around 1.8 - 2.0 tho. 

Serban - One word = DAMN!! I'm lovin the wheels. And now I definately have to get some SE-R foglights.

turbo - please do post more pics. All of us would appreciate it. I always love seeing Turboe'd B13's!! Not a big fan of that super wide mouth, but whatever it takes for that lovely intercooler to work!! And where'd you get that grill?! I can't stop looking at your car. I like the corners too. And always the CF hood.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey turbob13 where did you get that grill adn also where did you pick up those mirrors???


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

thanks for the compliments guys....you dont know how good it feels...lol...yeah they are "REAL 17x7 1/2 Volk TE-37's" and i have suspension techniques springs with KYB agx struts, and stillen camber plates...and soo much more expensive mods...oh yeah thats a old pic my car now i have tsuru headlight conversion too hopefully i can get pics up soon.....oh yeah the reason i look soo small in my car is because im short!...lol


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

here's my turbo b13 with the AERODUO front...










now i have this... CUSTOM FRONT END CONVERSION... you like???


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

damn sentraturbo, that sucks. what happened?

senismo - again...your car is damn nice. I need to get more pics of my car up in here, only like 2 people have seen mine. It's kind of hard to see since I have black on black though. I'll make it happen!


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

some lady ran a stop sign... i could not brake in time and i hit her side... but the car is fixed now... it got fixed a couple of days ago... i will have new pictures up soon...


----------



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

here's mine

http://www.printroom.com/_vti_bin/ViewImage.dll?userid=ace&album_id=104191&image_id=8&courtesy=1

http://www.printroom.com/_vti_bin/ViewImage.dll?userid=ace&album_id=104191&image_id=10&courtesy=1

http://www.printroom.com/_vti_bin/ViewImage.dll?userid=ace&album_id=104191&image_id=3&courtesy=1

can anyone tell me where my O2 sensor is ?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

RHD? Holy crap - that's cool! You O2 sensor is on the header, just look straight down at the front of the engine, there will be a sensor with a wire or two going into it.


----------



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

here's the link for more pix.

not a turbo car, but at least something for guys to see this model from another part of the world.

http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbum.asp?userid=ace&album_id=104191

all stock parts except for the interior n steering.

Oh, BTW, I looked at the header too, no wires at all, neither did I find any at the kat converter.

I posted previously on the bb and lot's of suggestions came in, but still no finding of the O2. I need to replace this as the car's got 229,000 km on it and it drinks like no tomorrow.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

ace said:


> *here's the link for more pix.
> 
> not a turbo car, but at least something for guys to see this model from another part of the world.
> 
> ...


i think only the US cars have the O2 emissions crap..


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

thats' tight! a RHD GA!! And others have probably noticed, he has a TACH!!! A GA with a tach is hmm...a rarity if you will?? I think I'm going to order one over the internet these weekend. YES! Shift lights and tachs in general rock the GA world!


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

The fit and finish isn't really a sentra kit, look at teh way it attaches to the lip. I am not big on drastic kits for these cars, they weigh them down and since the car is boxy, trying to make it look like GTR doesn't make sense, I like the natural look or the 93-94 SE- SE-R front clip, its just enough. I have a stillen clip and I don't like that well because it doesn't fit the bumper right. The kaminari front clip is nice with the intercooler. Just my opinion, but I don't like the ricing of the vehicle even the BIG WING thing doesn't look good either. I have had mine for 10 years now, so I like it the way it was intended.

Chris 92 classic


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

*se_nismo's*

I really like se_nismo's. I think it's a good combination of original and lowered effects! It gives it a real classy look I think


----------



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

over here, our cars are imported from japan, hence the car comes with the tach.

and our drive system is RHD.

I've seen the B13 that's 6 mths newer than my auto and it comes with gear light indicators as well as ABS (auto brake system)

and that version seems more fuel economical and the bumper and grille looks smaller than the 91 model.

The tach comes as a standard here. But parts for these models are rare, mostly OEM..and expensive too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

um..isnt ABS anti-lock brake system? i dont remember


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

*twins?*



se_nismo said:


> *thanks for the compliments guys....you dont know how good it feels...lol...yeah they are "REAL 17x7 1/2 Volk TE-37's" and i have suspension techniques springs with KYB agx struts, and stillen camber plates...and soo much more expensive mods...oh yeah thats a old pic my car now i have tsuru headlight conversion too hopefully i can get pics up soon.....oh yeah the reason i look soo small in my car is because im short!...lol *


Hey se_nismo..your car almost looks like mine...sentra se, xenon kit and same color. My rims are silver and have no side markers. It's cool though b/c you got the tsuru conversion, so it should look different.


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

*My 93' SE-R*

This is my ride. I've had it for a year and a half and I love it. Initally, I was going to buy a civic, but couldn't find one that was reasonably priced and I couldn't find one with a standard transmission. But I am glad that I got this Se-R because it has sooooo much potential that has been overlook by aftermarket vendors. I have many plans for it. I would like to do a headlight conversoin of the R34 skyline and R32 tailights if possible. It's gotta be possible if that guy molded those S2000 tails on that blue 92. But many plans and mods are on the way. 

I would appreciate any feedback and suggestions.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

hey b13nissan do you live in cali?


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Javon - Your ride looks great... I like the white on white theme you have going.


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

> Javon - Your ride looks great... I like the white on white theme you have going.


Thanks dude. I appreciate the feedback. You won't believe how haed it is to keep the rims clean though. As soon as I wash them they get dusty within 15 minutes. It's a bitch but it was my choice to start. I like them though. I have yet to see another Se-R in my neck of the woods that can compete with my ride.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

se_nismo said:


> *hey b13nissan do you live in cali? *


Yes, I'm from cali....around the Fresno area.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i love my car


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: what do you think of my car*



se_nismo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! is that the erebuni kit? i want those side skirts!


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

thanks....its a zenon kit thats on my sentra...i need to update my pics becuse i have the tsuru headlights now


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Se-nismo: please buckle up since it is obvious from the pic that you are going extremely fast. You wouldnt want to be going 130 and wreck in one of these cars, they are pretty weak in wrecks. I like your car though. Can you buy the skirts by themselves or do you have to buy the whole body kit? What kind of spoiler is that? Is your sentra a SE-R, XE, etc? SNO: Is that a chrome plate on the bottom of your car? That is awesome, where can I get one? That might be an option since I can't decide on a set of skirts yet. Write back ASAP.


----------



## DamnedButDetermined (Oct 15, 2002)

SE_Nismo,
I know you said it was the zenon kit, so i am guessing that it their front bumper as well. I love that color!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

*SENTRAXERACER*

no, it's not a chrome plate. i'm not a real big fan of chrome. it's just white paint, to match the wheels. shiney isn't it?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey SentraXERacer, if you want a chrome look on your rockers, you can buy that stainless steel sticky backed shit from JC Whitney and put it on down there, that'd get you close to the look you're talking about. It comes in rolls and you can cut it to fit. It's a nice option for someone with rusty lower door panels, do a quick and dirty repair, get the surface relatively flat and put the stainless steel over it and be done with it.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

SNO: That paint looks pretty cool. 
Toolapcfan: I have a big dent in one of my rocker panels, but you can't see it without bending down. Is that crome stuff like aluminum foil? Will it mold to the shape of the dent, or is it hard enough to cover the dent?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> *SNO: That paint looks pretty cool.
> *


thanks


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> I have a big dent in one of my rocker panels, but you can't see it without bending down. Is that crome stuff like aluminum foil? Will it mold to the shape of the dent, or is it hard enough to cover the dent?


I don't know how thin the stuff is, never used it. I'm inclined to think it's rather thick and would span the dent if it isn't a large dent. If the dent covers a large area you'd want to fill it with bondo first.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

ok you guys, give me 5 years, and i'll show you the best b13 ever. hint: the b13 has a hidden "old school BMW rally car" style that is begging to be brought out. but everyone keps bandwagonin it and trying to make the box car look like a sleek wedge. i cringe every time i see gaudy body kits like on that silver. and the wing........


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> hint: the b13 has a hidden "old school BMW rally car" style that is begging to be brought out. but everyone keps bandwagonin it and trying to make the box car look like a sleek wedge. i cringe every time i see gaudy body kits like on that silver. and the wing........


I agree. I do, however think a tastefull kit could be done, but unfortunately I've yet to see one that fits that description. I've seen some come close but not close enough to sell me.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

How much does that Xenon kit retail for? Looks a lot like the stillen kit. Your car looks pretty clean, probably look better with a cut out up front with a IC peaking out from behind  .


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

i just scored a job as a custom car stereo installer, 400$+ a week and i got nothing else to spend my money on. so i will have my car hooked up fast as hell.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: what do you think of my car*



sno said:


> *NICE! is that the erebuni kit? i want those side skirts! *


I like those side skirts, also.

Q in Sac


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

M374llic4 said:


> *i just scored a job as a custom car stereo installer, 400$+ a week and i got nothing else to spend my money on. so i will have my car hooked up fast as hell. *


kind of off-topic, but did you have to get certified in order to land that job?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I love Chuckone's car


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm not digging on those rain shields, but I'm really digging that paint color. What front end is that? If it were a bit less aggressive size wise, I'd consider using it when I swap an Avenir in and have a FMIC.


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is a pic of my Turbo Beast Monster that was featured in NPM.
Here is the link to the feature:

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august01/louis.shtml


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo*

The front end is the Aero Duo front end......and if you notice hes also got the Tsuru headlight conversion.........pretty tight!


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

Chuckones car- i love the paint color, hate the ventvisors, and the front bumber is too curvy for a b13. b13's a squareish car, not a smooth Honda Civic. yuck! Thats why old school BMW styling is better fit on a b13.

TurbochargedSER- i know its a turbo, but that bumper cutout i find ugly as hell. and the rims are too big


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

ScarCrow28 said:


> *
> TurbochargedSER- i know its a turbo, but that bumper cutout i find ugly as hell. and the rims are too big *


When you put down 350hp to the wheels in your sentra, then you can talk. Always, function over fashion.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

turbochargedser - man that shit is tiiiiiiiiiiiiiight. 349 horsepower!!!! daaaaaaamn!


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

ScarCrow28 said:


> *TurbochargedSER- i know its a turbo, but that bumper cutout i find ugly as hell. and the rims are too big *


I think big bumper cutouts are ugly as hell too. But when there's a huge ass intercooler behind the cutout, it's a thing of beauty.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by: ScarCrow28
> _*TurbochargedSER- i know its a turbo, but that bumper cutout i find ugly as hell. and the rims are too big*




Although I have to agree that the rims are a bit big for my liking, Louis has one of the cleanest bumper cutouts I've ever seen. Very nice Louis! Louis is the man, that's all I've got to say. He's among an elite few of SR20 turbo tuners that really knows their shit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

M374llic4 - i think that car is to ricey for my taste

PrOxLaMuS© - dang thats one nice convertion! usually im not a big fan of conversions but thats a good job.

Zak91SE-R - i love the photography


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

heres my car...i know UUUUGGGGGGLLLLLLYYYY! it got hit by the ugly stick many times!


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

you know i did start with "i know its a turbo, but...." 

it just bugs me that there is that big empty space where bumper once was, i would have at least painted some sheetmetal and placed it up in the bumper to fill that black hole. then it wouldn't give that bumper such a fragle look. Heck if spent so much damn money on a turbo, i would want it to look half decent. it doesn't have to be fancy, but it shouldn't be an afterthought job on how it looks.


and second, why would i want to put a turbo on a sentra? 300hp is way too much for my application. i'm not drag racing, it would be way too dangerous during the winter months here, and it totally ruins the clean sleeper look that the sentra so gracously holds on to if i have to cut away my bumper to hold another radiator.

i'd much rather transplant a Ve, with no additional bulky parts to take away for the cars current design. A ve has plenty of power to have some fun and yet keep hidden form unwanted eyes. 

But if you are drag racing for money -- at the dragstrip of course-- then thats a hole nother story.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> PrOxLaMuS© - dang thats one nice convertion! usually im not a big fan of conversions but thats a good job.


 Well gee.. I guess I did do I good job posting someone elses pics..... 

no.. the blue 92' Sentra with Skyline Headlights and s2000 taillights.. isnt mine... its xdemo143x's car.... and teh dark grey one.... is chuckone's.....

So come on man.. give the creators props.... not the lovers


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

shoe said:


> *heres my car...i know UUUUGGGGGGLLLLLLYYYY! it got hit by the ugly stick many times!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bwahahahaha... evil egg!!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Damn.... sweet

I wish I could buy it.. but I want a 240sx


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Holy crap.... looks hella sweet, actually, just looked at the Ebay site. Ask for more if you can man.

Where the hell did you get those tail lights.... and howd you get them installed. ( btw those are skyline tails right? )


----------



## turbob13 (Sep 28, 2002)

delete


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

AHHH! only 4 grand! 

With spare engine and tranny?

Honestly, I would ask for more

Damnit.... too bad Im only 16, and I make 80 bux a week 
I have to give ya props though, I love your interior

Damn.. I want ur tails


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

haha, damn, only 80 a week?? im 17 in 2 days, and i make 400 a week


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Hey don't playa hate on the ghetto people. I only make like 75-100 a week. I'm 17 in 4 days. I need a new job though!!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Just wait 'til you kids get to college. I've lived this last month on less than $100.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

samo said:


> *Just wait 'til you kids get to college. I've lived this last month on less than $100. *


Ditto.

Full time College, 0 income, yet i'm working at least 30 hours a week. (class time + projects/ homework + travel + internship+ acting pres of the schools New Media Club + member of the school studnet senate + member of schools new "Governence Committies") I'm living off whatever i saved up while i was in high school. i've got about a grand left that has to last me through the rest of the school year!

so my advice to the kid making 400$ a week with no bills to pay: you better put at least 50% of that in your savings. you'll thank yourself later!!!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Yeh 80$ a week....
Im 16... I work at Safeway, and I make $7.20 an hour.
Although I only work 15 hrs a week... Damn school, my AP classes take up alot of my free time.

But eventually, I will have the money.. someday....

Ha.. I saw 5 300ZX's today.. all white T-Tops, and different years.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I can smell the ramen now. 

You know your poor when your on your own, and mac and cheese is too expensive.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *I can smell the ramen now.
> 
> You know your poor when your on your own, and mac and cheese is too expensive. *


So i guess that 3 grand you spent on your turbo doesn't seem like such a good investment now does it? (a light jab with words)

(scarcastic tone) you can't afford Burger King, but at least you have a 350hp sentra!!


P.S. don't take me too seriously i'm just bustin your balls.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Ha Ha.. well it strikes slightly true. I don't take it serious at all. Ironically enough, I didn't spend 3 grand on the turbo or anything on the engine. I bought my car off my friend with the swap already in it. But I have spent at least 3 grand in repairs because of the "excellent" (sarcasm) condition it was in when I bought it. So now your correct, It doesn't seem like such a good idea anymore. Sometimes I wish I just stuck with hondas like I always used to. They dont' break.... well the ones I had never did.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

*Cleanest B13's are in NYC of course!*

We all know know the cleanest B13's are in NYC!
Including the NX2000!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

pretty white - Those are all damn clean you like say! Not diggin the hood scoop on that one (Subaru hoodscoop??) but damn, its' still nice. 

prox - I get paid min. + tipouts (I'm a busser), but it usually turns out to around 7-8 bucks an hour or so. I only work about 15 hrs a week ass well. So just because he got lucky on his job doesn't mean we are going to get lucky also!


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

hey that blue one on the side of the street kinda looks like mine, cept that my front nose is sandblasted from all the highway miles.

i really like the second red one. very bright. must have been repainted ? the body colored molding makes a big difference with the overall appearance.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

what blue one?



> hey that blue one on the side of the street kinda looks like mine


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

that red one is PHAT. How did you get that new bumper to look to flush with th body? MY stock bumper is sagging a little, and it's never been in an accident. You kow, the area between the top of the bumper and under the headlights. A lot of gaps. Just wondering if any of y'all know how to counter that. If you just had that intercooler there like a WRX, be pretty tite. Nice Nice.

Ppeace
CMo


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

I got more......

LIVE FROM NY IT IS B13's THAT ARE CLEAN!


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Click here for more pics. I want to show you the Blue Turbo SE-R but Angelfire won't allow you ot view pictures outside their server. Sucks!

If you can post pics you like take em! 

http://www.angelfire.com/ny/ianjiggyroom/EndofSummer10-13-02.html


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

is there a GtR symbol laying on that grill?


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *is there a GtR symbol laying on that grill?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it does have a GTI-R motor!


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *what blue one? *



The one on the *side of the street*. you know, not in the drive way. 

That diffenetly looks saphire blue to me. (aka dark blue) unless you know who's car that is and the camera lens is lying to me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

whats with B13 guys and being clean? clean can get lame


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

what the hell are you talking about? 

you'd rather see shitty craftsmenship then a clean high quality job?

an if your talking about body kits, well b13 don't take well to exotic body kits. makes them ugly and cheap looking. sort of like of like a downtown hooker of the auto world.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

haha, im jokin, every one keeps saying every things clean, : P


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

My friend got me saying it the other day haha. Sorry! Ok ok, those are NICE...damn nice!!


----------



## NissanGuy01 (Apr 30, 2002)

i had a clean looking b13. It was totalled towards the end of march. It was a 1.6 liter thought. I have an SE-R now, but I will never forget my first car. here is a link to a few pictures of it and a brief description of it: http://www.geocities.com/nissanguy01/


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

NissanGuy01 - Sad to hear that your B13 '92 SE was totaled bro... it was a nice looking ride... Hope the SE-R is coming along well though.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Nissanguy - You've got to let me know how to get the most outer yellow lense out of the taillight! I've been looking into doing this for a long time since I don't want to buy the Tsuru tails. I was thinking of just throwing them in the over at around 200-250 degrees and pull them out of the oven and just try and get that little yellow lense out. How did you do yours? I know the oven idea is possible but I was just wondering how you got to them. And I really liked your 1.6. If you can make your SE-R look like that, you'd be a good man! If you could post or PM me with the tails question I would REALLY appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## NissanGuy01 (Apr 30, 2002)

those are the "no longer avaliable" Nis-knacks tails that are painted red on the outside. you could only tell they were painted when you got within 3 inches of them. I made them look GOOD. Thanks for the comments guys. I really do miss my car. I think i need therapy. The part I miss the most is my 4 doors. all my friends want to ride with me, the se-r is only two doors.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

damn i want to move to NYC. keep the pics coming.


----------



## ILLusiveSER (Oct 30, 2002)

*I'm kinda partial to my B13...*




























92 SE-R.Mitsu Oceanside Blue Pearl. Place Racing CAI.Hotshot Gen2 headers.5Zigen exhaust.JWT S3 cams.UR pulleys.Magnecor wires.GC coilovers.KYB struts.ST sway bars.ES motor mounts.93-94 front end.Stillen side skirts.Nis-Knacks clear sides.16" SSR Schumachs.ACT street clutch.AD22VF [email protected]


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm pretty partial to your car too! Looks fantastic, Illusive!


----------



## ILLusiveSER (Oct 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *I'm pretty partial to your car too! Looks fantastic, Illusive! *


Thanks, bro. I've since moved on to bigger and better things, but I do plan on dropping in a JDM Primera 10:1 SR20 with some headwork, a Tsuru front end, and possible a new paint job. I'll let y'all know if that happens...


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

ILLusiveSER - Your SE-R looks great bro... you mentioned you'll possibly be getting a new paint job... which color are you thinking of getting?


----------



## ILLusiveSER (Oct 30, 2002)

importcartuner said:


> *ILLusiveSER - Your SE-R looks great bro... you mentioned you'll possibly be getting a new paint job... which color are you thinking of getting? *


Maybe gun metal or Prelude Nordic Mist(bluish silver)...but I'll probably do a motor swap first. My car runs like shiet now!


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

ILLusiveSER,

Where are you from in NorCal?


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

I like this one. Its mine.



















_______________________
www.go.nissanpower.com


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *damn i want to move to NYC. keep the pics coming. *


Well take a look at all of the pics from one of our meets!

http://www.angelfire.com/ny/ianjiggyroom/EndofSummer10-13-02.html


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Semper Fi said:


> *I like this one. Its mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks nice. I think the rims do not match the kit though.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Semper Fi said:


> *I like this one. Its mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Semper Fi 
Where did you get your Tails? Look sweet!

Beautiful work..... How did you get the kit to fit on so nicely


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

how did u get the sun roof??


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I like those rims, tail lights, and bodykit. Great job. What a difference from what it looked like before. Is that wing made by Rice-aroni INC. , the new aftermarket manufacturer?


----------



## Luis (Apr 30, 2002)

Hehe damn Frank.. those are the same colors I was looking at. I guess you can get the one I don't do. When are we fixing that thing?

LM



ILLusiveSER said:


> *Maybe gun metal or Prelude Nordic Mist(bluish silver)...but I'll probably do a motor swap first. My car runs like shiet now! *


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS-I bondo the tail lights to the body.

NismoXR-When i bought the car brand new @ Salinas CA the dealer offerd me a car arlarm, or sun roof.

________________
www.go.nissanpower.com


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Semper Fi said:


> *PrOxLaMuS-I bondo the tail lights to the body.
> 
> NismoXR-When i bought the car brand new @ Salinas CA the dealer offerd me a car arlarm, or sun roof.
> *


looks nice man. for the inner tails i made holes and screw them to the car. bondo sounds like a great idea but i went the extra mile to do mine.


----------



## ILLusiveSER (Oct 30, 2002)

Luis said:


> *Hehe damn Frank.. those are the same colors I was looking at. I guess you can get the one I don't do. When are we fixing that thing?
> 
> LM *


Whoa!!! Actually someone I know! hahaha I dunno..when you hook me up with one of those el cheapo SR20 motors of yours! hehe My car is in dire need of a transplant.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Actually I didnt mean, how did ya get teh tails to fit so nicely, but how did you get teh Body Kit to fit on so smoothly 
But...still where did ya get those tails


----------



## ILLusiveSER (Oct 30, 2002)

Fixed my pics y'all...scroll up


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

NissanGuy01 said:


> *i had a clean looking b13. It was totalled towards the end of march. It was a 1.6 liter thought. I have an SE-R now, but I will never forget my first car. here is a link to a few pictures of it and a brief description of it: http://www.geocities.com/nissanguy01/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't the 92 b13 se come in only two door?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

How's about the "cleanest, most stock B13 on the board"

eh... anyways, car's brand new (to me) so I haven't done anything to it yet, but I will be transplanting the stereo from my Corolla... 











Oh yeah, just out of curiousity... why is the


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

its a beauty! back when i first got mine, i tried to jazz up the hubcaps and painted them with chorme paint. long story short i need to buy new ones for my winter tire set. They are the same as those, and now i wish i had left them alone; they look like shit.

Not that you need winter tires, i've only almost gotten stuck in the snow once. and that was when we(me and a friend) were doing donuts & e-brake spins in the parking lot after a heavy snow storm. Ah to be young high school student again.... lol

I just don't want my new "summer" brushed alloy rims to get scratched from all the road salt & sand.



the img thing, i dont' know. maybe it's because your fairly new?? just a guess


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

My '93 XE had the LE on the doors as well. As far as B13 hubcaps go, I like the look of them better than my stock SE-R rims. I miss those hubcaps. I'd take them off for winter and have an all black car, and then I'd stick them back on in spring. Now the older B13 hubcaps, yuck!


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

importcartuner said:


> *How about this B13?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats MY favorite B13!  Mine looks exactly like it except its a "Limited Edition", has the stock hubcaps, and is silver. Oh and I dont have that spoiler!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

b_dyche said:


> *Oh yeah, just out of curiousity... why is the tag disabled in the signatures? [/B][/QUOTE]
> 
> The admins decided it would be best to not allow images in signatures to save bandwidth, to make the site faster, especially for dial-up users, and to make scrolling through the site easier. When you hit 100 posts, IIRC, you will be allowed to have an avatar, where you can put any image you want, as long as it's small enough (and appropriate :) ).
> 
> BTW - nice looking car - she's got a lot of potential!*


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Honest Bob said:


> *Thats MY favorite B13! *












Honest Bob - Thanks for the props bro .


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

samo said:


> *The admins decided it would be best to not allow images in signatures to save bandwidth, to make the site faster, especially for dial-up users, and to make scrolling through the site easier. When you hit 100 posts, IIRC, you will be allowed to have an avatar, where you can put any image you want, as long as it's small enough (and appropriate  ).
> 
> BTW - nice looking car - she's got a lot of potential! *


aye... that it does... even in stock auto form it's faster than a Corolla SR5... heh... now I need to start modding the heck out of it!!!

First step is transplant the stereo from my 'rolla into the Sentra, but I'm buying a CD/MP3 deck first... I think I'm gonna go with JVC - good price and great reviews...


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

b_dyche said:


> *aye... that it does... even in stock auto form it's faster than a Corolla SR5... heh... now I need to start modding the heck out of it!!!
> 
> First step is transplant the stereo from my 'rolla into the Sentra, but I'm buying a CD/MP3 deck first... I think I'm gonna go with JVC - good price and great reviews... *


I just got my Sentra on Thursday. Working on transplanting all my system into the sentra too. Not working so well though  

JVC's are very nice units. Good luck with your transplant


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

Honest Bob said:


> *Thats MY favorite B13!  Mine looks exactly like it except its a "Limited Edition", has the stock hubcaps, and is silver. Oh and I dont have that spoiler! *



well, so much for that part where it looks exactly like yours.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> well, so much for that part where it looks exactly like yours.


LMAO!!!  Now be nice! But damn that was funny because it was so true. Not that he went to this extreme, but it's kinda like me saying, "Mine looks just like that! Except that mines a 2 door red SE-R with stock rims." Honest Bob, we're just fucking with you.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

So I went a bit overboard  I probably should have said its the same body style. Even then there is the wing... Damnit maybe I should just get some pictures


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Honest Bob said:


> *So I went a bit overboard  I probably should have said its the same body style. Even then there is the wing... Damnit maybe I should just get some pictures  *


aye... a pic is worth a thousand descriptions bro...


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Here's my wife's 92 Sentra XE 5-speed, stock as well. What a great little car. The GA16DE is pretty gutless, but the Sentra's go-kart handling and slick tranny make up for it.
The car next to it is my 88 VG30E-powered S12 200SX. We bought the cars @ different times, just sort of ended up with two black Nissans 'cause that's how it worked out.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Finshed off my sound system finally.....
Kenwood Excelon X459
Kenwood 2-way 6X9 speakers
MTX 8302 Amp.... 425watt 
3 10inch MTX Subs.. 


Sorry has nothing to do w/shit, but hey, ill sport it off


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/bc/re...aR&.dnm=car_0004.jpg&.src=ph&.view=t&.hires=t

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/bc/re...aR&.dnm=car_0003.jpg&.src=ph&.view=t&.hires=t

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/bc/re...my+car+tight+huh.jpg&.src=ph&.view=t&.hires=t


----------

